# A Poem About Wyoming



## Bears Butt

I don't know if this is true or not, someone from that state will have to verify it.


----------



## wyogoob

lol yeah, it's true.

Yesterday I worked in Granger on the Black's Fork. -5° F at noon


----------



## Wyoming_Winds

That is great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## outdoorser

Nice


----------



## T-Bone

BTDT. Lived in Wyoming for a few years. Something about missing the -35 with 50 mph wind *doesn't* bring a tear to my eye!
My travel trailer furnace going through 2-100 pound propane tanks in one week and having to use plumbing heat tape & fiberglass insulation and a wool blanket to keep them warm enough to produce gas...man. Ain't gonna do that again!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Ahhhhhh yes. Crawling under the single wide in the fifth grade several times a year to thaw out the water pipes so my family could bathe.....good times. I also remember be able to spit, watching it bounce off the ground and blow down the street. True story. Summer of 78 it snowed in Tensleep during the 4th of July parade.


----------



## wyogoob

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Ahhhhhh yes. Crawling under the single wide in the fifth grade several times a year to thaw out the water pipes so my family could bathe.....good times. I also remember be able to spit, watching it bounce off the ground and blow down the street. True story. Summer of 78 it snowed in Tensleep during the 4th of July parade.


Snow on the 4th of July!!!!!! Is that bad? 

.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

No it was actually pretty cool. Lasted about 3 hours and then warmed right back up.


----------



## Ifish

Grandpa was born in Evanston and spent time growing up in other parts of Wyoming. He use to say that the snow in a Wyoming winter never melted, it just got worn out from being blown back and forth. He also said that they fed their chickens lead pellets to keep them from blowing away.

I always thought he was joking! :shock:


----------



## wyogoob

Very cold week at work: 
Wednesday -13° and windy, high of -1°.
Thursday -21° in morning but made it to 8° F during the day...nice day really.
Friday -17 in morning and foggy, -4° at 4 pm. Another nice afternoon. All the cottontails were out catching some rays in the afternoon.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Ahhhhh Wyoming.......where the men are men.....and the sheep are scared!


----------

